# Specific Valve Stem for Step Lips?



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi guys, I've been searching for a few days now but can't find a clear answer... I'm looking for metal/polished valve stems for my wci wheels with 1.5in step lips. Hole size should be 11.3mm. Anyone have any suggestions on a good quality valve stem?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm using Gorilla valve stems on my Futura's. They're really nice and have an O-ring seal on the face side and a rubber grommet to on the back seal the interface. Really well made too.


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

I have a motorcycle one in mine.


----------



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)

DUTCHswift said:


> I'm using Gorilla valve stems on my Futura's. They're really nice and have an O-ring seal on the face side and a rubber grommet to on the back seal the interface. Really well made too.


Are you using these specific ones? Have any pictures?


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

blknytro said:


> Are you using these specific ones? Have any pictures?


Yes I am. I posted pictures. What else are you looking for?


----------



## blknytro (Mar 18, 2013)

DUTCHswift said:


> Yes I am. I posted pictures. What else are you looking for?


I meant installed on your wheels. If you don't have a picture on hand, don't kill yourself getting it!


----------

